

"w00t" crowned word of year by U.S. dictionary  - gscott
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071212/wr_nm/usa_language_dc;_ylt=AgOYbyVHpW3r39qm9oMK8YcjtBAF

======
nickb
Yikes. Sometimes I feel like we're devolving... soon we'll communicate using
grunts.

I don't think anyone even pronounces that word... never heard anyone say it.

~~~
bulletsvshumans
w00t is no better or worse than 'yay!' (or yikes). I've also heard plenty of
people (nerds) say it in real life.

~~~
nickb
yikes |y&#299;ks| exclamation informal expressing shock and alarm, often for
humorous effect : I had a dip in the 40-degree pool (yikes!).

From Oxford Dictionary.

------
jamesbritt
> Merriam-Webster President John Morse said, "People look for self-evident
> numeral-letter substitutions: 0 for O; 3 for E; 7 for T; and 4 for A," he
> said. "This is simply a different and more efficient way of representing the
> alphabetical character."

More efficient?

------
izak30
In other news: U.S. Dictionary sells four copies this year. Beats projections
by 33%

------
simianstyle
w00t!

